# New Bible



## Smeagol (Mar 7, 2019)

Friends,

In studying more on English translations, I have decided to switch my family over to primarily using the NKJV (we were using the ESV). Recently I purchased the below bible for my wife.

I have never owned a bible this nice and so far it has far exceeded my expectations. Currently sold out, unless you want to pay 30-40 more dollars on Amazon. It is hard to put into words, but Thomas Nelson has really and truly outdone themselves with this edition. The font size, color, and format truly draw you in as you read the text. I watched the below video as well before making my purchase. Some features: black letter, double column, goatskin, and 3-ribbons. This bible is also much thinner than others, yet still has a thicker higher quality paper. I assume these are selling really fast because most websites already show them out of stock.

https://www.christianbook.com/NKJV-thinline-reference-leather-premier-collection/9780785220886/pd/220883?en=google&event=SHOP&kw=bibles-80-100|220883&p=1179710&dv=c&gclid=Cj0KCQiAn4PkBRCDARIsAGHmH3eHKlEHKo9coOSgMFKsXd93rW9jxH7lZuF7oz4bmuOrUglAArOWNAQaAj6oEALw_wcB






I ordered the NKJV Preaching Bible for myself, but it has not come in yet. I ordered mine in brown.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Taylor (Mar 7, 2019)

Just out of curiosity, why did you switch to the NKJV? (This is not intended to start a translation debate, folks; I’m just curious).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Mar 7, 2019)

The cloth over board looks sweet. Only $20.


----------



## Smeagol (Mar 7, 2019)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> The cloth over board looks sweet. Only $20.


?

The NKJV Thinline was on sale for $85.00, which is an insanely good price considering the quality.

I purchased the NKJV calfskin preaching bible for $90.00 (this one is a verse by verse, and has more textual variants footnotes) 

Both are black letter.


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Mar 7, 2019)

I was just pointing out that the same Bible comes in a cloth over board, that's very cheap and looks really good. I personally wouldn't spend $85 on another Bible as we are on a tighter budget and the words of the Bible are more important to me than the leather or non leather they are packaged in, but $20 I would possibly spend.

https://www.christianbook.com/NKJV-...cloth-board/9780785217909/pd/217909?event=AAI

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JTB.SDG (Mar 7, 2019)

I know you've already bought them; but here's another that would not disappoint: https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=cXZCOWc4LWIxaEdGczhhNzRNRzZkUWxvb0dyVXNB

You could always return the other one...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smeagol (Mar 7, 2019)

Taylor Sexton said:


> Just out of curiosity, why did you switch to the NKJV? (This is not intended to start a translation debate, folks; I’m just curious).


Taylor,

Thanks for asking. Further, I will echo that I don’t not want to debate.

For me I had several reasons:

1. I like how the NKJV includes “added” English words in italics, that can be very informative in prepping for family worship or a SS lesson, so I don’t dogmaicaly emphasize an English word that was added for sentence flow and was not even in the manuscripts.

2. I like the KJV language; however the hard truth is that the KJV form of English is not what we speak today. Sure we can try and learn it, but the reality is that old English really does need to be updated. I feel the NKJV updates the English but keeps some (not all) of the beauty of the language used in the KJV (I know some disagree).

3. Family Worship: So for family worship (wife, 5yr old, and 2 yr old), I find I like the NKJV being based on the TR (I am not settled as a TR guy and still respect CT), but with an updated English for an easier read and comprehension for the whole family. So far we have found the NKJV reads just as smooth if not smoother in many areas compared to ESV.

4. In researching (on a layman level), it seems the NKJV would be the 2nd choice, if you were to really press a hardline KJV proponent. I am NOT a KJV is the best kinda guy (at least not today). However I have been finding that the NKJV strikes a remarkably solid balance between camps in the whole TR, MT, CT discussion. The NKJV seems to be a good compromise because it is based on the TR, but at the same time it will footnote the text variants from CT, which at least will give me pause and remind me to look more into certain passages. The textual variants footnotes drives that for me. The ESV leaves many footnotes out and even some verses, that as the reader I would at least like to have the option to consider certain verses or word choices.... instead of not even being made aware that there could be a possible different reading. That said, I am not even sure a 1611 KJV would have textual variants footnotes (I could be wrong on this). After all I am not well versed in Hebrew or Greek so I really do like the footnotes. My understanding is that the NKJV preaching bible has the Full amount of variant footnotes, whichI like for private bible study.



I hope that makes sense. Again, I am not looking to debate my reasonings, just letting you know what steps occurred in my brain as I have gained much more respect for the TR from Puritan Board. Before now my family has really on ever been exposed to the ESV.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Smeagol (Mar 7, 2019)

JTB.SDG said:


> I know you've already bought them; but here's another that would not disappoint: https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=cXZCOWc4LWIxaEdGczhhNzRNRzZkUWxvb0dyVXNB
> 
> You could always return the other one...


Trust me I looked at these. However, I did not want the personal size and for some reason the full-size was very hard to find new in NKJV without red-letter.


----------



## JTB.SDG (Mar 7, 2019)

Gotcha


----------



## Smeagol (Mar 7, 2019)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> I was just pointing out that the same Bible comes in a cloth over board, that's very cheap and looks really good. I personally wouldn't spend $85 on another Bible as we are on a tighter budget and the words of the Bible are more important to me than the leather or non leather they are packaged in, but $20 I would possibly spend.
> 
> https://www.christianbook.com/NKJV-...cloth-board/9780785217909/pd/217909?event=AAI


I totally get it. Regarding the NKJV Thinline, I would still get it in cloth for the $20.00, since the guts are the same. Something about the publishers choice of color scheme, font shape, font size, and format really does draw you in. Mrs. Jones and Me (close to the song) said the same thing.


----------



## Taylor (Mar 7, 2019)

Grant Jones said:


> I hope that makes sense. Again, I am not looking to debate my reasonings, just letting you know what steps occurred in my brain as I have gained much more respect for the TR from Puritan Board. Before now my family has really on ever been exposed to the ESV.



That's very helpful. Thanks for taking the time to get back to me. I just ask because I love the NKJV, too. Another good reason is that the publishers of the NKJV have no interest whatsoever in putting out a second edition That way, you don't have to worry about having the latest edition of a given translation.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smeagol (Mar 7, 2019)

Taylor Sexton said:


> That's very helpful. Thanks for taking the time to get back to me. I just ask because I love the NKJV, too. Another good reason is that the publishers of the NKJV have no interest whatsoever in putting out a second edition That way, you don't have to worry about having the latest edition of a given translation.


Thank brother, that is great to know.

Do you primarily use the NKJV as your daily read? What about for teaching a SS class (I think I’ve seen you do this on YouTube)?


----------



## Smeagol (Mar 7, 2019)

JTB.SDG said:


> I know you've already bought them; but here's another that would not disappoint: https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=cXZCOWc4LWIxaEdGczhhNzRNRzZkUWxvb0dyVXNB
> 
> You could always return the other one...


If you get time to watch those videos, I think they do a side-by-side comparison with the Quentel for both editions.

P.S. Plus everyone knows you need at least 3 ribbons to be trinitarian.


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Mar 7, 2019)

Grant Jones said:


> Taylor,
> 
> Thanks for asking. Further, I will echo that I don’t not want to debate.
> 
> ...


I really like these reasons, and I would like to try the translation. The main difficulty though would be in corporate worship, our church uses the ESV.


----------



## JTB.SDG (Mar 7, 2019)

Grant Jones said:


> Taylor,
> 1. I like how the NKJV includes “added” English words in italics, that can be very informative in prepping for family worship or a SS lesson, so I don’t dogmaicaly emphasize an English word that was added for sentence flow and was not even in the manuscripts.



NASB does this as well; I echo your appreciation for it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JTB.SDG (Mar 7, 2019)

Grant Jones said:


> If you get time to watch those videos, I think they do a side-by-side comparison with the Quentel for both editions.
> 
> P.S. Plus everyone knows you need at least 3 ribbons to be trinitarian.


Haha


----------



## Smeagol (Mar 7, 2019)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> I really like these reasons, and I would like to try the translation. The main difficulty though would be in corporate worship, our church uses the ESV.


Same here brother. What helps me is that when my pastor reads from a text (either OT/NT reading or reading his preached text) he also places the words on the screen.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Mar 7, 2019)

Taylor Sexton said:


> That's very helpful. Thanks for taking the time to get back to me. I just ask because I love the NKJV, too. Another good reason is that the publishers of the NKJV have no interest whatsoever in putting out a second edition That way, you don't have to worry about having the latest edition of a given translation.



Actually the current NKJV is the second edition. It was originally published in 1982, and then a very minimal revision was released in 1984. Most people are unaware because it was never announced and the changes were minimal, but if you get ahold of one of the original editions and compare it, you will notice a few differences. They have no updated it since.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## JimmyH (Mar 7, 2019)

I've been using my NKJV for my M'Cheyne 1 year plan this year, and as you noted, the footnoted textual variants are informative. So far there is nothing that I feel is of any serious consequence. The variants that are controversial are well known.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Hart (Mar 7, 2019)

Grant Jones said:


> NKJV without red-letter



I've been looking for an NKJV without red letter. Thanks for drawing my attention to this!

Some of these hardbacks are quite attractive.

https://www.christianbook.com/NKJV-...e-hardcover/9780785218166/pd/218161?event=AAI

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SavedSinner (Mar 8, 2019)

Printed in Mainland China (snicker) using slave labor...


----------



## Tom Hart (Mar 8, 2019)

SavedSinner said:


> Printed in Mainland China (snicker) using slave labor...



What do you mean?


----------



## Smeagol (Mar 8, 2019)

Tom Hart said:


> I've been looking for an NKJV without red letter. Thanks for drawing my attention to this!
> 
> Some of these hardbacks are quite attractive.
> 
> https://www.christianbook.com/NKJV-...e-hardcover/9780785218166/pd/218161?event=AAI


My ESV was a single column verse by verse and I love it; however when I looked at the Thinline NKJV in the double column line match (which I was unsure of) , I really was surprised how much I immediately liked the format better than the single column verse by verse.


----------



## alexandermsmith (Mar 8, 2019)

Grant Jones said:


> Friends,
> 
> In studying more on English translations, I have decided to switch my family over to primarily using the NKJV (we were using the ESV). Recently I purchased the below bible for my wife.
> 
> ...



Wait till you discover the Authorised Version ;-)

Reactions: Amen 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Smeagol (Mar 8, 2019)

alexandermsmith said:


> Wait till you discover the Authorised Version ;-)


Ha... I knew someone would not be able to resist. I have spent some time in the KJV. Though I do not think it is a 1611. I enjoy using it for comparison during study; however, my family was a big factor in not using it as our main daily read translation.

1. I am not a convinced KJVO person. I am not even convinced that it is the best English translation we have. I do ask we not debate this on this thread as this has already been hashed out elsewhere. If a group wants to update the English to the AV, I would support it, but the NKJV satisfies that for me. No English translation is perfect. To be crystal clear, I have much respect for those who support the AV as the best English translation.

2. Since my family has willingly and patiently adapted to many of my more recent doxtrinal changes over the years (infant baptism, seeking to be confessional, singing inspired songs Acapella in family worship *something we have never done and started because my church mostly sings uninspired songs to piano*, and being sabbatarian in word and deed), I decided to transition to a more modern (easier-to-read) English still based on the TR tradition. This helped me not put another new hurdle before my family (learning 17 Century English), which is a hurdle not required by scripture. My wife and I both have only studied the ESV since becoming serious about bible study. So ultimately this is what drove my choice considering my new respect for the TR and my gratitude for my Family coming along side, listening to, and agreeing to following my lead in all the aforementioned areas. Thus far, I am really happy with my choice.

P.S. I think I fixed most of my original grammar errors.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## alexandermsmith (Mar 8, 2019)

Not looking to debate either just having a little fun. BUT, ALL I'll say is that, it's really not so hard getting used to the language. I moved over to the AV myself around seven years ago and I thought I'd have the same problem but it was really quite easy. However, the church I moved to uses it in worship and I was using it at home, so I was using it all the time. That helps.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smeagol (Mar 8, 2019)

As an aside, I was kinda bummed that Schuyler is only only gonna do red letter versions for new prints of the NKJV in the full size Quentel. Currently they only have black and brown calfskin for $99.00, but when those are gone, they are only reprinting in red letter.

So if you have been eyeing a Quentel full size in NKJV, you may want to pick up one now, because I am told when they run out, they will only offer red-letter for the NKJV.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JTB.SDG (Mar 8, 2019)

Grant Jones said:


> As an aside, I was kinda bummed that Schuyler is only only gonna do red letter versions for new prints of the NKJV in the full size Quentel.
> 
> So if you have been eyeing a Quentel full size in NKJV, you may want to pick up one now, because I am told when they run out, they will only offer red-letter for the NKJV.


Are the personal size red letter? What's the beef with the personal size? I have it in NASB and it is just delightful.


----------



## alexandermsmith (Mar 8, 2019)

It's pretty hard to find non-red-letter Bibles. Not good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smeagol (Mar 8, 2019)

JTB.SDG said:


> Are the personal size red letter? What's the beef with the personal size? I have it in NASB and it is just delightful.


No beef. I just checked online and it looks like the Personal size is also only offered in red-letter currently.

Other factors I considered:

The font size in the personal size Schuyler is also smaller than the Thomas Nelson NKJV Thinline.

Schuyler personal has 28gsm paper and the Thomas Nelson NKJV has 36gsm. Also considering the facts that the TN NKJV has bigger font, thicker paper, goatskin, great formatting and is practically half the price of the Schuyler Perosnal size goatskin.

P.S. Schuyler Personal is 8.5 font size. The TN NKJV Goatskin is 11 point font size.


----------



## Smeagol (Mar 8, 2019)

alexandermsmith said:


> It's pretty hard to find non-red-letter Bibles. Not good.


Do the newer editions of the KJV run into this issue as well?

Do newer prints of the 1611 run into this issue as well?


----------



## Jake (Mar 8, 2019)

alexandermsmith said:


> It's pretty hard to find non-red-letter Bibles. Not good.



I'm largely indifferent to it from a theological perspective (although I would prefer it not) but red text is so hard to read, especially when it is a bright red (like my NKJV). I know I have bad eyes, but it's such a horrible idea.


----------



## Smeagol (Mar 8, 2019)

Jake said:


> I'm largely indifferent to it from a theological perspective (although I would prefer it not) but red text is so hard to read, especially when it is a bright red (like my NKJV). I know I have bad eyes, but it's such a horrible idea.


Jake, if that is the case, you may want to check on the Thomas Nelson Preaching bible (videoed in the OP) as it is black letter (for actual verses), but chapter headers, verse numbers, and book titles are in a very relaxing blue color which is easier on the eyes than red. Mine is supposed to arrive today, but even with looking online the blue color is very unique and soft on the old eyeballs.


----------



## JTB.SDG (Mar 8, 2019)

Grant Jones said:


> No beef. I just checked online and it looks like the Personal size is also only offered in red-letter currently.
> 
> Other factors I considered:
> 
> ...



Makes sense.


----------



## alexandermsmith (Mar 8, 2019)

Grant Jones said:


> Do the newer editions of the KJV run into this issue as well?
> 
> Do newer prints of the 1611 run into this issue as well?



My (somewhat "expert" experience) is that it's not easy to find non-red-letter KJV, except for the Trinitarian Bible Society who never use red letter. Cambridge might be exclusively black letter too, I'd need to check. My experience is that with the American publishers it's usually red letter. For our people it's not much of an issue because if our support of TBS they're the go to publisher. I don't know how well-known/easily accessible TBS Bibles are in America.

Cambridge and TBS, however, can be quite expensive. So if you're looking for a budget priced, leather (or fake leather) Bible it's hard to find one not red-letter.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Tom Hart (Mar 8, 2019)

This relatively inexpensive KJV Bible published by HarperCollins is entirely without red type.

https://www.bookdepository.com/Holy-Bible/9780007259762?ref=grid-view&qid=1552065970643&sr=1-2

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ZackF (Mar 8, 2019)

Tom Hart said:


> This relatively inexpensive KJV Bible published by HarperCollins is entirely without red type.
> 
> https://www.bookdepository.com/Holy-Bible/9780007259762?ref=grid-view&qid=1552065970643&sr=1-2


TBS has low cost one without it also.


----------



## NoutheticCounselor (Mar 8, 2019)

I'm really interested in getting either the Premier Collection NKJV or the NKJV Preacher's Bible. Does anyone know which one has less bleed through?

Thanks.


----------



## Smeagol (Mar 8, 2019)

NoutheticCounselor said:


> I'm really interested in getting either the Premier Collection NKJV or the NKJV Preacher's Bible. Does anyone know which one has less bleed through?
> 
> Thanks.


I looked at both in person today. Bleed through is equal and minimum. I will say that I like the overall reading experience better with the NKJV Premier Goatskin. Plus it is thinner and an easier carry. Assuming Thomas Nelson maintains the $85.00 price point (at least at Christianbooks.com) on the next print of Thinline goatskins, the premier can actually be obtained cheaper than the NKJV preaching bible.

Originally, I ordered the preaching bible for myself and the goatskin Thinline for my wife. However after confessing to my wife that I liked hers better, she graciously agreed to a trade (she is not as big of a nerd on format details as me).


----------



## JTB.SDG (Mar 9, 2019)

So your wife ended up with the preacher's bible! I love it, haha.


----------



## Smeagol (Mar 9, 2019)

JTB.SDG said:


> So your wife ended up with the preacher's bible! I love it, haha.




Well I may have to get her the goatskin too when i get my next raise!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smeagol (Mar 9, 2019)

The NKJV Preaching Bible has MORE manuscript variant footnotes than the Premier Goatskin.

The NKJV Preachig Bible does not contain maps or a concordance, whereas the Premier Goatskin includes both.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kinghezy (Mar 9, 2019)

JTB.SDG said:


> So your wife ended up with the preacher's bible!



I see @Grant Jones is both egalitarian and KJV enthustist. Interesting combo...


----------



## bookslover (Mar 9, 2019)

All we need now is a Bible with 66 ribbons - one for each book of the Bible!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smeagol (Mar 9, 2019)

Kinghezy said:


> I see @Grant Jones is both egalitarian and KJV enthustist. Interesting combo...







P.S. We eats Doug Funny Precious.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Mar 9, 2019)

Kinghezy said:


> I see @Grant Jones is both egalitarian and KJV enthustist. Interesting combo...


I see a new denomination in the future.


----------



## Smeagol (Mar 9, 2019)

I had some more time today to compare over a fine cigar with some great outdoor weather:

The NKJV preaching bible not only has more textual variant footnotes (as I mentioned above), it also has more bible verse cross references. The more I am comparing, they more I am glad I got both.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Mar 9, 2019)

Grant Jones said:


> I hope that makes sense. Again, I am not looking to debate my reasonings, just letting you know what steps occurred in my brain as I have gained much more respect for the TR from Puritan Board.



"Thou art not far from the kingdom."

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Mar 13, 2019)

I just saw Donald Trump is signing Bibles. One sold on eBay for $350.


----------



## Smeagol (Mar 13, 2019)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> I just saw Donald Trump is signing Bibles. One sold on eBay for $350.


No why did you have to go and ruin a perfectly good thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinghezy (Mar 13, 2019)

Maybe he signed The Message...


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 8, 2019)

Grant Jones said:


> As an aside, I was kinda bummed that Schuyler is only only gonna do red letter versions for new prints of the NKJV in the full size Quentel. Currently they only have black and brown calfskin for $99.00, but when those are gone, they are only reprinting in red letter.
> 
> So if you have been eyeing a Quentel full size in NKJV, you may want to pick up one now, because I am told when they run out, they will only offer red-letter for the NKJV.



That's too bad. I'm glad I got a black letter edition and knowing this, I'm more likely to hold on to it.

There was a real lack of black letter editions in the NKJV until recently. At one time, I think the only choices may have been a few Study Bibles. I'm glad that Nelson (Harper Collins, really) and Holman seem to recognize that not everyone wants red letters. With Schuyler, I suspect it's a cost issue. I'm no fan of Harper Collins, but it appears that the change is paying dividends when it comes to Bible quality.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 8, 2019)

Grant Jones said:


> Do the newer editions of the KJV run into this issue as well?
> 
> Do newer prints of the 1611 run into this issue as well?



There is a wider variety of KJVs available compared to any other translation, which is one reason I've been drawn to it in recent years, given the lack of quality NKJV editions until recently.

For a good while, I assumed that Cambridge largely printed red letter Bibles, but either they were printing black letter when I assumed they weren't, or they are now printing more black letter editions. (My confusion may have been due to the fact that red letter was all I saw in stores, which were doing good to have a few Cambridge editions.) I recently got a black letter Cambridge Concord, which is one of my favorite text blocks.

All editions published by the Trinitarian Bible society are black letter. I think most if not all Allan editions are black letter. Holman has recently published several NKJV and CSB editions in black letter. I don't know whether or not they've also done that with the KJV. I haven't checked recent Zondervan and Nelson KJVs, largely because I look to other publishers for the KJV. But they also tended to be red letter only until recently.


----------

